# Should I just start over?



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a nano soil based 2G tank... It's been up for 3 months now. It's producing lots H2S still. And a some blacken bottom gravel.. I've had a few shrimp die since but the majority is alive. I don't think I chose a good top soil. It has too much compost woody bits in it.

NH4 is 0 ppm.
NO3 is less than 1ppm.
PO4 less than 1ppm

I've been doing weekly water changes hoping thing would be better. Plant growth is slow but fine. I'd expect that from a NPT.

Or should I just stick with it?


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you tested your tap water to see if these issues may be your tap water. Also, have you tried just letting your tank sit, let the plants do some work and see if things level out. I have read a lot of people just relieving the H2S bubbles to work that issue out.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The only issue is things going anaerobic hence the H2S... Is H2S always a constant in a NPT?
So I shouldn't worry about it?


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

mistergreen said:


> The only issue is things going anaerobic hence the H2S... Is H2S always a constant in a NPT?
> So I shouldn't worry about it?


H2S is not constant in an NPT. Diana explains in her book that some soils, when freshly submerged, release H2S due to the anaerobic conditions. You could try poking around the substrate a little bit to relieve the bubbles, but chances are your soil will just keep producing it. If I remember correctly, this is often the case when you have a soil with lots of organic matter. If you don't want to start over just yet, I'd wait it out about another 3 months (maybe find another clean tank for any remaining shrimp) as submerged soils usually take about 6 months to settle down.

Good luck!

-ricardo


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

opinions on adding mts to stir up the soil? :S


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

mts?

I've been stirring manually but I made a mess last night... I'm thinking I might have .5" too much of soil.. Is there a way to remove the soil without tearing down the tank?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

When I had a tank with too many wood shreds in the soil underlayer, I eventually just gave in and redid the entire thing. The difference was my plants weren't doing well and the fish were showing signs of stress. If your plants are still growing ok and you can poke the soil to release the worst of the gas you might be able to wait it out. I don't think there is any way you could remove the soil without tearing down the tank. If you tried, I think you'd just stir everything up and make a big mess.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks guys.. good to know.. I think I'm stuck with this one. I'll set up another nano with a better soil if I have space.. This is my first one so, live & learn.


----------



## dymndgyrl (Jan 22, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> mts?
> 
> I've been stirring manually but I made a mess last night... I'm thinking I might have .5" too much of soil.. Is there a way to remove the soil without tearing down the tank?


MTS = Malaysian Trumpet Snails. They like to burrow in substrate.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

A note on the MTS. Most LFS's (here anyway) will just give them up if they have any. I got almost 2 dozen for free!! Now I have an army! Just gotta ask.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

nope.. They're nowhere to be found in my town. And there's some new law about transporting snails that needs lots of paperwork. So it's rairer to see snails in your lfs. That's what my lfs owner told me.

I know some of you use blackworms & tubifex in a npt. They like to dig.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

If you want I can ship you a handful when I get back from vacation in a week, just pay shipping. If you REALLY want some MTS.  Just my opinion, but I'd rather have snails than worms.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmmm. I just read on them.. Seem they multiply like rabbits .. eh. snails.

Thanks for the offer. I'll stir the soil manually. I think i'll get a 5G tank and get some good cheap new soil @ home depot I've been eyeing.. It has nice black soil with no wood chip and it has some sand & gravel in it.

And this time, I'll just add .5" of soil.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Make sure you check the label, that it dosen't have any sort of fertilizer or anything too weird added. You want as natural as possible, usually the cheapest stuff. Good luck!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I started over... Got tired of having the water smell like a swamp.... This time I only used .5" of soil and a slightly bigger tank 5G.


----------

